# Fan / Blower switch needed



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi all
yep I know, just when we thought the spending was over :roll: :roll: :roll: 

The fan / blower switch for the heating / AC dash fans has decided to only give one speed, fast.... It looks like it is a Chysler part and should be 4 speed. Can anyone suggest a good supplier for this part please?

Hopefully

Keith


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Keith

I strongly suspect the resistors are blown and if so you may be able to get replacement...but they are very low ohmmage if they are similar to ones in the Sebring: 0.31,0.87, and 1.83 so you might need to go to an electronics supply store with a wider selection. I don't have the wattage specs. You can find the resistors just to the left of the blower motor. Please let me know if you successfully replace them; the alternative is to buy a new resistor block from the dealer.

stew

ps extract from http://experts.about.com/q/Chrysler-Repair-807/blower-switch-1998-Chysler.htm hope it helps


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Stewart
I am so impressed mate, and I thought you were just a photographer    
Sorry in the late reply, I have only just noticed this thread again whilst checking for something else (thats the problem with such a fast moving site I guess.....)

I am going out to check the said resistors and will get back to you. Thanks again for kicking my cell into gear....

Keith


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

And dont forget Keith if you want any advise re photography give me a pm
Geo :lol:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

I had you down for tips on cooking mate sorry :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I thought Harold was the photographer and Snelly was the mechanic.....

Thanks anyway mate

Keith

Anyway I am off out to look at me resistors ...........................


----------



## beyondajoke (Jun 24, 2005)

Don't ask me I'm unemployed and on benefits.....usually works anywhere in the world, good for time shares, double glazing even carpets in Turkey. I never mention I know anything about anything.....unless you happen to be a close friend........as I said, I have no idea mate!!!!!


----------



## 91645 (May 1, 2005)

Hi 
check my write-up on a Chevy P30 dash fan control-As said I experienced the same and the problem was the Bosch relay connected to the resistor device.
All the best
John


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Just come accross this old post.... my resistor had blown in my ducato heater due to getting clogged up with leaves... although it isnt a resister, more like a thermal fuse. A local autoelectrican repaired it for a fiver.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi all
Thanks for the info John. I have printed out your post and I am off to have a look now....
Sorry I haven't replied earlier but I didn't notice a reply till now.
Again many thanks, I will let you know what I find.....

Keith


----------

